# Bicubic and Lanczos for lower resolutions



## TheLazyBum (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey.

I was just wondering, why there isn't the possibility for those bicubic or lanczos filter for downscaling at lower resolutions?

Wont this make any difference, because the resolution is too low?

I was thinking, that if you had to downscale for those really low resolutions, every little imrpovement in quality is extremely important and becausw the downscaling happens first, you have a pretty bad source to encode afterwards...

Am I wrong with this? Or what is the reason not to add those filters for low resolutions?


----------



## Jim (Apr 3, 2015)

The general reason is because it can't really sample enough pixels, but honestly it's probably not a huge deal at that point.  It's available at any resolution in the new version.


----------



## TheLazyBum (Apr 3, 2015)

Okay, thank you very much. I will do some testing with my settings, I did a comparison between the resolutions 540p and below, wanted to post that, so people could decide, which resolution to pick for their low upload speed, but then I will wait, until the new version is available.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2015)

It is available, it's on the windows multiplatform forum, mostly just for testing and experimentation.


----------

